# I just aquired my first really old bike - Hibbard badged Schwinn?



## Flyinglow (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi all,  I am new here, but have been around the site for quite some time admiring and learning.  I have a few old bikes, but I have recently acquired something that is much older than anything else in my modest collection.  A fellow contacted me to say he heard I liked old bikes and explained that he would donate two bikes to me so long as they stayed in Nebraska. last week I drove into the rural countryside to meet him at his farm. What a treat! I became the new caretaker of the bike pictured below as well as a 1933ish Western Flyer. Even better than ending a long dry spell for finding anything cool, the guy was as nice as could be. He showed me his giant out-building of Ford model "T" and "A" trucks as well as a collection of vintage gas engines and tractors. He came across the bikes but realized he would never fix them up so wanted to pass them along not worried about making money. A really neat guy. I have always wanted an early bike so am very happy about the find even though she is rough!  So far in my research I think I have a Schwinn made frame badged for Hibbard.  I am struggling a bit on the exact year and wondered if any of you might be able to help?  





20140306_081444 




20140306_081420 




20140306_081334 




20140316_215258


----------



## bricycle (Mar 18, 2014)

cool headbadge! Circa 1919-1923


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 18, 2014)

*schwinn*

I can not make out the serial number from the photo, can you post it?


----------



## Flyinglow (Mar 18, 2014)

*Serial*

Best I can tell it is 393920.  I'll have another look tonight because I am a little iffy on that first digit!


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 18, 2014)

what hubs does it have?


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 18, 2014)

*schwinn*

The reason I ask is that my 1927 is number 404680. 1928 starts with 415xxx , if yours is 393920 it is 1926-27. These numbers I found here on the cabe while researching my bike, if any one has a different story, I would like to know also.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 18, 2014)

rcole45 said:


> The reason I ask is that my 1927 is number 404680. 1928 starts with 415xxx , if yours is 393920 it is 1926-27. These numbers I found here on the cabe while researching my bike, if any one has a different story, I would like to know also.



 I agree 415000 as beginning of 1928.


----------



## Flyinglow (Mar 18, 2014)

*Serial and hubs*

Hi guys!  Thanks a million for the help thus far!  Looking forward to fixing the old girl up and keeping it in the family!  As far as the serial number goes i was able to get a better look at it.  I am very confident it starts with a 3....




image

It looks like the hubs are New Departure:




image


----------



## Flyinglow (Mar 18, 2014)

*Cool*



rcole45 said:


> The reason I ask is that my 1927 is number 404680. 1928 starts with 415xxx , if yours is 393920 it is 1926-27. These numbers I found here on the cabe while researching my bike, if any one has a different story, I would like to know also.




I would really love to see a picture of yours!  They are pretty close sisters it sounds like!


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 18, 2014)

*1927 schwinn*

my schwinn, as you can see it is a mix match of parts, I am only sure of the frame and maybe the tank.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 18, 2014)

I was wondering if the front fork truss rods are brazed to the fork ends or separate? If the truss rods are brazed on the fork ends I believe that is a earlier trait.


----------



## Flyinglow (Mar 18, 2014)

They are definitely brazed onto the forks on the bottom.  I didn't notice that until you asked!  I wonder where in the world I am going to find a rear fender!


----------



## Flyinglow (Mar 18, 2014)

rcole45 said:


> my schwinn, as you can see it is a mix match of parts, I am only sure of the frame and maybe the tank.View attachment 143050View attachment 143051




Wow!  Great looking bike!  Looks like you get it out and really enjoy it too!  The tank/toolbox is a very handsome piece!


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 18, 2014)

*schwinn*

I live in so ca, beach is 30 min away. take it there 2-3 times a week, 16mile ride round trip for lunch and back to pick up, plus one ride to down town for lunch, having a good time with it..


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 18, 2014)

I too have a Hibbard project with an original tank...maybe one day I'll get around to finishing it.


----------



## jkent (Mar 19, 2014)

I bet a set of those HSB & co  tires are hard as hell to find. 
JKent


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 19, 2014)

*Coupla great postings by fordsnake ... (thank you, Carlton !!!)*

...........  patric












===============================================================================================
===============================================================================================


----------



## highwheel431 (Mar 19, 2014)

*History*

Does anyone have information on Schwinn making bikes for Hibbard, Spencer, Bartlett & Co.?  How early they started making bikes for them and/or which models were made?

Thanks Ross


----------



## catfish (Mar 19, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *Coupla great postings by fordsnake ... (thank you, Carlton !!!)*
> 
> ...........  patric




Good eye Patric! That's the first thing I noticed too.   Catfish


----------



## catfish (Mar 19, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> I too have a Hibbard project with an original tank...maybe one day I'll get around to finishing it.




Nice tank. I've never seen one with thte Hibbard decal before.


----------



## Flyinglow (Mar 19, 2014)

*Thanks fordsnake!*

Great old Hibbard article!  Thanks for the great photos!  Now to find a rear fender and a sweet tank/toolbox like yours.....looks great!!!  Just curious what your serial number is on your bike?  Just fun seeing how far apart they are.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 19, 2014)

highwheel431 said:


> Does anyone have information on Schwinn making bikes for Hibbard, Spencer, Bartlett & Co.?  How early they started making bikes for them and/or which models were made?
> 
> Thanks Ross




Here's Chitown's contribution, as to the Arnold Schwinn Bicycle Company at least in 1920 was a jobber for Hibbard, Spencer, Bartlett & Co. 







chitown said:


>


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 19, 2014)

Flyinglow said:


> Great old Hibbard article!  Thanks for the great photos!  Now to find a rear fender and a sweet tank/toolbox like yours.....looks great!!!  Just curious what your serial number is on your bike?  Just fun seeing how far apart they are.





My frames serial number 443523


----------



## Flyinglow (Mar 20, 2014)

*Thanks again!*

I really appreciate the help fordsnake!  Your bike is beautiful compared to mine......I think mine lived outdoors under the Nebraska stars for many years!  Now that our weather is warming up the first goal is to get out some penetrating oil to soak everything in hopes of carefully disassembling it. I see yours has hubs, are you thinking of using some original clad wheels, or something more modern for rideability?  I love the idea of putting some miles on mine again with as many period correct pieces as possible....


----------



## tech549 (Feb 17, 2017)

I am trying to figure out the year on this hibbard, I believe this bike is early 1920s.the serial # is   362230


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 17, 2017)

rcole45 said:


> *schwinn*
> 
> The reason I ask is that my 1927 is number 404680. 1928 starts with 415xxx , if yours is 393920 it is 1926-27. These numbers I found here on the cabe while researching my bike, if any one has a different story, I would like to know also.



 Hello guys, Can you help me date this?  
Thank you. Barry


----------



## tech549 (Feb 18, 2017)

tech549 said:


> I am trying to figure out the year on this hibbard, I believe this bike is early 1920s.the serial # is  362230 so if 1928 starts at 415xxx this should make this a 1920 is that right?just want to be sure thanks for any input.


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 18, 2017)

My info is what I have seen on the cabe. I read all the threads on early schwinns I could find. Starting point seems to be that it is agreed that 1928 started with serial number 415xxx. I know that in 1932 they made 17,152 bikes. So if you agree with that and we ASSUME sales were flat during that time, that would put 1927 starting at 397xxx. 1926 about 381xxx. As you can see there is a LOT of assumptions here, but it was the only info I have. If anyone can nail it down better I would love to see it,but I could not find it. My 1927 was easy because it was so close to the known 1928 start point. Hope this helps. I have serial numbers from original bikes I found on the cabe from 1930, 1931, 1932 but they are not much help with earlier bikes.


----------



## tech549 (Feb 19, 2017)

thanks for reply,yes I agree very little info on these early schwinns.do the serial numbers follow the same patent for the later bikes you found,?


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 20, 2017)

The bikes I found that were dated by the year forged on the crank are 1932-483684.  1931-478513.  1930-443601. Which brings up the question, did you look at the crank for a date?  My frame did not have a crank when I got it. The three listed LOOKED original and unmolested but you never know. There is not a guarantee that the crank date is correct, could have been in stock for a few years. BUT the serial numbers are in sequence. Let me know what you find, I can add it to my list.


----------



## tech549 (Feb 20, 2017)

Ok will do,i will pull the crank and ck for a date 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Feb 24, 2017)

pic of the crank


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 24, 2017)

1927. Great bit of info. IF your bike was a very early build and 415000 was the start of the 1928 build it says they built in excess of 52770 bikes in 1927. Several times the 17152 bikes built in 1932. Just thinking that had to do with the depression that came along in 1929. Now all we need is a bike with a 1926 or 25 crank to verify the numbers. But that adds a great data point and now you have your date. Nice bike by the way.


----------



## tech549 (Feb 24, 2017)

nice job in collecting these dates,glad i could contribute in a small way,now if we could find a few more with them earlier dates?thanks for your help ,much appreciated


----------



## ReVo (Feb 24, 2017)

Anyone know when hsb&co. Switched to Snyder built bikes? This is my 47. Just be interesting to know.


----------



## tech549 (Feb 25, 2017)

ReVo said:


> Anyone know when hsb&co. Switched to Snyder built bikes? This is my 47. Just be interesting to know.



 no don't know,rcole45 started keeping track of the serial #s for the pre1933 schwinns as there is very little info on these older motor bikes.as these are all 28 inch wheels.


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 25, 2017)

ReVo. Go over to general discussion thread and ask there. Some one will know. Berry you need to do the same thing. Only reason I have the prewar Schwinn data is I wanted to know the date of mine. For the post 1933 balloon bikes I just ride it to the next Cyclone Coaster ride and ask around. Answer in seconds. LOL


----------



## JerryP42 (Feb 27, 2017)

Here's my 27 Schwinn. Ben Hur badge.


----------



## Lynn43506 (Mar 1, 2017)

HS&B Rev O Noc


----------

